# Let's play the guess my breed game for fun!!



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

What do you think Takoda is mixed with? I KNOW there is Lab, but there is something else in there, I've heard everything from APBT, Husky, Mountain Cur, and Shepherdy thing. Most likely she is a Mountain Cur/Lab mix but it never hurts to ask 

I'm only asking out of boredom, so what do you guys think? And the reason I'm making this thread is I came across this photo of an APBT that looks like Takoda! I'm not doing this to hear that she's part APBT, this is for fun and to see what other people think 


















She's 41lbs FAT!! About 18-20.5 at the withers if that, active....VERY active!! And all muscle, there is no fat on this dog and if condition she'd be more ripped then she already is.

Any thoughts?



































































I think these pictures covered most angles of her LMAO!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like a lab crossed with a bully breed. Definitely has the muscles! Look at those biceps!


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

She looks pitbull-ish to me. I can totally see the lab in her!

But WOW, them muscles!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I was confused at first, lol the first two pictures are of another dog you think your dog looks like. I was like "thats a male" and you keep saying "she" lmao. I'm a little slow today 

I dont see any bully breed in your girl at all. I see a yellow lab/weimaraner cross. She has very interesting eyes


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I was confused at first, lol the first two pictures are of another dog you think your dog looks like. I was like "thats a male" and you keep saying "she" lmao. I'm a little slow today


Haha don't worry, I did the same thing when this thread first came up!! I was like "what the hell?? I thought Dakota was a girl?" haha... then I was like "hang on, that's two different dogs... what's going on?" then realised the first one was the APBT that muttkip mentioned haha

And yeah they do look similar (the nose and eye colouring I think) but not breed-wise, I don't think Dakota would be mixed with APBT... can't really tell what she is (aside from yellow lab!) but doesnt look pit like to me

Is the first dog pure APBT? Coz even he doesnt look pure bred to me lol... maybe whatever he is mixed with, is also what Dakota is mixed with, and thats why they look kinda similar :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't see a bully breed in her at all. She looks like she's got some weim in her. We sometimes get a male weim at work who has muscles EXACTLY like the first picture...


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes the male in the first two pics is a purebred APBT, if I remember correctly he's a Mayday dog. 

But the thing about Takoda is there aren't really any Weims in my area and she's on the smaller side as well....38lbs! She also has soft downy feeling fur.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I sorta see Mountain Cur, but just in the ears and the tongue. Here is my Mountain Cur (she is 110 pounds):


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

I see APBT and Lab in her. LOL at those 1st two pics I made that mistake in the other forum lol, was like wow totally APBT then realized those pics werent her { I didnt even notice they were male LMAO , observant I know  }


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, my first impression was Brittany Spaniel and Labrador. That would account for the size, the nose, and the soft fur. For some reason Brittany really jumps out at me with her face.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I see lab. Not sure what else, I really don't see any APBT, except maybe her ears because you can tell they want to be half up and perky like a pit but they are too large more like lab ears (or a weim for that matter)..also she has a rather narrow face not characteristic of either breed.


----------

